# New Member in SF Bay, Passport 40



## SausalitoDoug (Oct 21, 2008)

Ahoy All,

I've been reading for a while and wanted to introduce myself. My wife and I recently purchased a Passport 40 and moved it back up to Sausalito from Marina Del Rey. Prior to that we owned an Islander 28. And before that we were a member of Tradewinds Sailing Club.

It would be great to hook up with any other Passport 40 owners too.

doug_


----------

